# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  HuHu!! Ai giúp em với

## trachanhvn

máy nhà em hôm trước vẫn nghe nhạc được bình thường nhung do bị lỗi win nên em cài lại.mạc dù em đã cài đầy đủ driver cho máy tính nhưng nó vẫn không nghe được nhạc.em vào phần chỉnh âm thanh thì nó báo no audio decive.em tải driver mới nhất nhưng cũng không nghe được,ai pro giúp em với

----------


## trinhhiep.camera

thứ nhất:khi khởi động máy bạn nhấn del(hoặc f12) xem soundcard có bị disable hay không?
thứ hai: có thể bạn cài không đúng driver.bạn nhấp chuột phải vào my computer/manage/device manager nhìn bên phải xem có dấu chấm than màu vàng(hay dấu chấm hỏi màu vàng) ở phần auidio hay không ?nếu có thì phải cài lại driver.

----------


## cuongcung

driver máy có nhận bạn à,không có dấu !,main mình cũng ko dis bỏ sound

----------


## ThuyDuongNL1

> driver máy có nhận bạn à,không có dấu !,main mình cũng ko dis bỏ sound


do xung đột điện từ đó bạn. bạn cài driver chip set trước à.:realmad:

----------


## nguyentientu4497

> driver máy có nhận bạn à,không có dấu !,main mình cũng ko dis bỏ sound


lỗi cổng audio của main rồi bạn - đem bảo hành nếu còn - còn không thì đem đến tiệm thay cổng khác - nếu còn bị thì mạch audio trên main đã die --> mua card âm thanh gắn vào nếu chưa có money mua main mới bạn nhé :a:

----------


## muabuon

mình hok tạo được chủ đề nên đành mượn của bạn này vậy. cho mình hỏi khi mình ghép file bằng avidemux 2.4 gtk+ thì những file mp4 ghép vô tư nhưng những file flv thì thỉnh thoảng add nó lại báo thế này là sao các bạn nhỉ?

----------


## nhatlun3030

máy mình có lần cũng bị thế giống bạn..[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

